

Ask HN: Alternative to QuoteRoller + SugarCrm - taksintik

Quoteroller looks be an ideal service (sugarCrm integration) but their pre-sales team is basically non-existent.
The voice messages or email requests to them to answer simple questions hasn&#x27;t tempted anyone I guess.<p>I&#x27;ve tried proposable,bidsketch and a few others but none plug-play with sugarcrm.<p>Does anyone have any suggestions?
======
reubenswartz
Full disclosure: I'm the founder of Mimiran.

Mimiran integrates with Sugar, although calling it plug & play may be an
overstatement. If you ping me through
[http://www.mimiran.com/contact/](http://www.mimiran.com/contact/), we can
discuss what you need to do and whether Mimiran is a good fit.

~~~
taksintik
Hi thank you for the pointer. I will check it out and ping you as needed.

